# Summer trends!!!



## Chantel Rogers (Jul 19, 2015)

what is everyone's favourite trends for the summer ??


----------



## melliemelissa (Jul 5, 2016)

Summer is here and I love to carry summer accessories specially the crystal clutch purses for summer evening parties.


----------



## WilliamRobinson (Oct 4, 2016)

Something really happening about summer is sunglasses. As I like to wear sunglasses, I wait every year for summer, because there are many wholesale sunglasses suppliers that offers a huge collection of trendy sunglasses in summer. There are many sunglass suppliers that offer trendy collection every time you visit them. Some of them are Oakley, citysunglass and many more.


----------



## Haileywilson (Jul 25, 2018)

I prefer wearing shorts, skirts and dress from Cape Madras.


----------



## Jinisha (Nov 20, 2018)

i came across these tips on how to wear a bodycon dress, and have loved it. Check out for amazing tips 

https://www.popxo.com/2016/05/tips-for-styling-a-bodycon-dress/


----------



## tishafb (Jul 14, 2019)

Jinisha said:


> i came across these tips on how to wear a bodycon dress, and have loved it. Check out for amazing tips
> 
> https://www.popxo.com/2016/05/tips-for-styling-a-bodycon-dress/


Nice tips, I also like to wear dresses for the summer


----------



## Priti_Shah (Aug 23, 2019)

They look so good


----------

